# Help with chicken and rice for poorly puppy!



## salxx (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a poorly puppy with v&d, spoke to vet and she said starve till tomorrow morning then try a bland chicken and rice diet for couple of days as there is a bug going around (bloody dogs, just like kids lol).

So I get the cooking side of it but can I batch cook some tonight ready for the morning? I don't really fancy having to stand and cook rice at 6am! Can I give it to her straight from fridge or does it have to be reheated? I would never eat cold rice myself, always reheat and eat while steaming which obviously is way to hot for my girl

Thanks ☺


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

salxx said:


> I have a poorly puppy with v&d, spoke to vet and she said starve till tomorrow morning then try a bland chicken and rice diet for couple of days as there is a bug going around (bloody dogs, just like kids lol).
> 
> So I get the cooking side of it but can I batch cook some tonight ready for the morning? I don't really fancy having to stand and cook rice at 6am! Can I give it to her straight from fridge or does it have to be reheated? I would never eat cold rice myself, always reheat and eat while steaming which obviously is way to hot for my girl
> 
> Thanks ☺


It's quite alright to cook both the chicken and rice ready for the morning. If you're worried about the rice being too cold when you get it out of the fridge at 6 am, you can always pop it into the microwave for a few seconds to warm it slightly.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

salxx said:


> I have a poorly puppy with v&d, spoke to vet and she said starve till tomorrow morning then try a bland chicken and rice diet for couple of days as there is a bug going around (bloody dogs, just like kids lol).
> 
> So I get the cooking side of it but can I batch cook some tonight ready for the morning? I don't really fancy having to stand and cook rice at 6am! Can I give it to her straight from fridge or does it have to be reheated? I would never eat cold rice myself, always reheat and eat while steaming which obviously is way to hot for my girl
> 
> Thanks ☺


I always batch cook it. So much easier. And you don't need to reheat. Straight from the fridge should be fine. 
Good luck


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> It's quite alright to cook both the chicken and rice ready for the morning. If you're worried about the rice being too cold when you get it out of the fridge at 6 am, you can always pop it into the microwave for a few seconds to warm it slightly.


This is what I do too, to take the chill off. Make sure you don't give the skin though because its full of fat.


----------



## salxx (Feb 14, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> It's quite alright to cook both the chicken and rice ready for the morning. If you're worried about the rice being too cold when you get it out of the fridge at 6 am, you can always pop it into the microwave for a few seconds to warm it slightly.


Wonderful.. thank you ☺


----------



## salxx (Feb 14, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> This is what I do too, to take the chill off. Make sure you don't give the skin though because its full of fat.


I shall just get some skinless breasts on way home from work ☺ Thank you


----------



## salxx (Feb 14, 2017)

rottiemum said:


> I always batch cook it. So much easier. And you don't need to reheat. Straight from the fridge should be fine.
> Good luck


Great thank you. I know rice can be funny so thought I should ask. An hour on google I still couldn't find my answer


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

If your pup is anything like my boy, she will pick the chicken out and spit the rice everywhere. Then look at you as if to say "seriously, is this all I get?"


----------



## salxx (Feb 14, 2017)

MiffyMoo said:


> If your pup is anything like my boy, she will pick the chicken out and spit the rice everywhere. Then look at you as if to say "seriously, is this all I get?"


She is already staring at me with a poor me look.. I threw up my breakfast, it needs replacing now!! Dreading evening meal.. or lack of it ;-)


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> If your pup is anything like my boy, she will pick the chicken out and spit the rice everywhere. Then look at you as if to say "seriously, is this all I get?"


Haha! Yes, no matter how well I mix it together there's always rice left in the bowl.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I use pudding rice and cook it to a gooey sludge in the water from cooking the chicken. Cut the chicken really small and mash it with the rice. 
Cook up a load at a time and fridge it. Take it out half an hour before or warm the bowl first.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

salxx said:


> I shall just get some skinless breasts on way home from work ☺ Thank you


Or you can just skin them its easy enough.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MiffyMoo said:


> If your pup is anything like my boy, she will pick the chicken out and spit the rice everywhere. Then look at you as if to say "seriously, is this all I get?"


White basmati seems to do the trick with this lot its very fine small grains and softer they eat the lot.


----------



## salxx (Feb 14, 2017)

I couldn't wait till morning to give her some.. as I was doing it she went mental poor thing was so hungry I gave in and she had a bit but she is in a right mard with me as she wants more. Recon she feels better haha. Only had basmati so cooked it in the chicken water till it was gooey and she smacked it back but considering one of her favourites is cow poo she will eat pretty much anything. We will know more when she is walked in about an hour. Thank you for all your help


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

salxx said:


> I couldn't wait till morning to give her some.. as I was doing it she went mental poor thing was so hungry I gave in and she had a bit but she is in a right mard with me as she wants more. Recon she feels better haha. Only had basmati so cooked it in the chicken water till it was gooey and she smacked it back but considering one of her favourites is cow poo she will eat pretty much anything. We will know more when she is walked in about an hour. Thank you for all your help


That sounds promising. Fingers crossed for her


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Brilliant news. Hope she's on the road to recovery.
Be careful not to overdo it. Little and often.


----------



## salxx (Feb 14, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Brilliant news. Hope she's on the road to recovery.
> Be careful not to overdo it. Little and often.


Only gave her a large spoonful. She is currently digging up my new turf looking for something she buried few weeks ago. Little does she know I have already found it and binned it because I'm evil lol


----------



## jemma2253 (10 d ago)

Try chicken broth instead!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This thread is from 2017.


----------

